# Exotics direct pet insurance?



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Are these worth going with in case I ever need to take my lizards to the vet?


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

*I've been researching them tonight and wondered this too! Thank god someone posted a thread and saved me having to do it! lol *

*Creepy though... I was looking them up about 10 mins ago... :hmm:*


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I looked into it once and once you read the small print it works out a waste of time unless you have a large collection of expensive herps.

You have to pay £75 excess on EACH individual treatment. ie. worming and antibiotics, even on the same vet visit. Each of which would probably cost less than then excess charge was.

To claim on a death, you have to pay for a post mortem and a vet report also.

Before paying out good money have a read through that fine print on the policy. I'd say that most of the time it would be cheaper to pay the bills than pay the excess.


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

nicnet said:


> I looked into it once and once you read the small print it works out a waste of time unless you have a large collection of expensive herps.
> 
> You have to pay £75 excess on EACH individual treatment. ie. worming and antibiotics, even on the same vet visit. Each of which would probably cost less than then excess charge was.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ This

People always say pet insurance is a must, but to me the reptile/exotic policies available don't seem to be worthwhile tbh, so echo what nicnet says.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you`d probly be better putting a few squid away a month in a seperate bank account incase of emergencys imo.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe I'll just put some aside instead then.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

pop £5 a week away into a seperate account, it soon adds up and when you need to go vets you'll have plenty.


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

Reptile insurance is difficult as there is only one company so no open market and they set their own rules/prices.
I am in the position that I treat my own reptiles so can keep costs down but have insured some as if they needed big things done (complicated investigations/major surgery etc) then even at cost price I would prefer someone else paid! It can be reasonable to insure a collection so I'd ask for a quote and if it is more than is practical then set aside a savings account to fall back on if needed.
Marie


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine would end up being something like £60 a month. Probably better just putting money away for it.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I pay £ 200 a year for my 5 leopard tortoises for health only.

It is a £35 excess and bearing in mind how much treatment from an exotic vet costs I have always found it worth while.

I had one tortoise with pneumonia the treatment cost nearly £400.

£60 a month seems a lot of money - how many is that for?


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Theres to many ways for them to get out of paying up so other then to cover loss via fire and theft i find its a waste of money, infact even for fire and theft they refused to value the collection at what i stated..


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you can only put 3 reps on a policy? it`d cost me too much to insure mine, but my vet isnt expensive.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> you can only put 3 reps on a policy? it`d cost me too much to insure mine, but my vet isnt expensive.


Yeah. I think mine was £16.99 for 3


----------

